# Baby Back Ribs



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Never did baby backs but do spare ribs in the Weber or oven depending on the weather. So slow cooker? You could have just boiled them. 

Ducking and running here. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Almost the same. Same seasoning except Paprika is smoked. Glass baking dish, watered down bbq sauce (50/50) tightly covered with foil, 250 degree oven for about 4 hours.


Now that I am around the house a slow oven takes the place of the slow cooker for most things as I perceive the heat to be more even for things with low liquid content.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds outrageous. What do you use for BBQ sauce? I happen to have a rack in the freezer. And I have a slow cooker .

Bud


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I usually do 3-2-1 on the smoker. 
Put them on and leave them go for 3 hours. 
Then wrap them and let them go for 2 hours with a little BBQ sauce in the wrap. 
Then unwrap and cook for another hour. 
For flavor, I use cheap yellow mustard as a binder, and usually use sweet cherry dry rub. The mustard holds the rub on during cooking, but mostly melts off and doesn’t add any unwanted flavors.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Almost the same. Same seasoning except Paprika is smoked. Glass baking dish, watered down bbq sauce (50/50) tightly covered with foil, 250 degree oven for about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> Now that I am around the house a slow oven takes the place of the slow cooker for most things as I perceive the heat to be more even for things with low liquid content.


Wow! Four hours in an oven is a long time to have an oven on for a rack of ribs.
next time I’ll use smoked Paprika...

Colby, next time try to make it in the slo cooker (at a lower temperature) 
and then throw it under the broiler with more BBQ sauce...just so that we can
compare. 
I’ll make it again soon, just to get the cooking time down pat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Sounds outrageous. What do you use for BBQ sauce? I happen to have a rack in the freezer. And I have a slow cooker .
> 
> Bud


I called my niece because I know she makes them this way too...
She said sometimes, the baby backs because they don’t have a lot
of meat on them they fall apart easier. 
When she cooks regular ribs this way they hold together better...

so, try it on high for 2 hours then on low for two hours...

The BBQ sauce is either Masterpiece or Baby Rays honey BBQ sauce
after sprinkling with garlic salt and paprika...fold in half (fat side up)
put on about 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, later on, after you take it out and cut it up-
generously hit it with more BBQ sauce and broil...watch carefully so that
it doesn’t burn. Even if it falls off the bone too much, it’s still delicious!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I make my own seasoning, here is how I make my rub:

3 Tbsp black Pepper 
4 Tbsp Chili Powder
2 Tbsp Dried Thyme
2 Tbsp Oregano
6 Tbsp Cumin
4 Tbsp Allspice
3 Tbsp Sea Salt 
6 Tbsp Paprika
2 Tbsp Garlic Salt
4 Tsp Celery Seed
1 tsp Cayenne
Coat Ribs With Yellow Mustard 

I smoke with temps at 225 F with hickory saw dust or chips.
Baby Back ribs 2-2-1 method
Spare Ribs 3-2-1 (Most times I will leave wrapped after the first smoking)

That amount of seasoning will make a lot so I store mine in a glass jar. Don't over season, I usually just lightly sprinkle then rub it in. Smoke with meaty side up.

I use KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce but I add a lot to it:

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup malt vinegar
1/3 cup salad vinegar
2/3 cup apple vinegar
2 cups water
1 tsp red pepper
1 tbsp black pepper
Good dash of white pepper
3 tbsp honey
3 tbsp dark molasses 
½ cup catsup
2 tbsp A-1 steak sauce 
3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp soy sauce
1/3 cup Dales steak sauce
36 oz KC Masterpiece regular BBQ sauce
2 tbsp KC Steak spices
Good dash onion powder
2 tbsp my dry rub spices (Jim’s)
1 tsp pepper flakes

I personally don't use BBQ sauce on my ribs, they don't need it but my wife likes the BBQ sauce on her's and so do our kids. I do like it on smoked boston butt though.

By the way, this makes a heck of a lot of sauce so you may want to cut it down a little. Usually at least a 1/2 gallon or so.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG Jim, That sounds fantastic! Do you use the rub and your Masterpiece
sauce recipe together? 
I’m going to make your dry rub for sure. :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> OMG Jim, That sounds fantastic! Do you use the rub and your Masterpiece
> sauce recipe together?
> I’m going to make your dry rub for sure. :smile:


My wife likes to use the sauce on the ribs, so do the kids. I like the ribs just like they are. Use the rub sparingly for 3 racks of ribs I will use maybe 3-4 table spoons total. I tried it with heavy rub and it really took away from the over all taste.

I coat the ribs with yellow mustard then sprinkle the dry rub on and rub it in before smoking. I put the meaty side up when smoking so all the flavor pretty well stays in. 

One thing I do when I pull the ribs from the smoker, I leave the foil wrapped on the ribs. I take a clean towel and wrap the ribs and place in a small cooler. The ribs will be really juicy when you take the foil off so you might want to unwrap them over the sink. I let the ribs stay in the cooler an hour or so and believe me, they will burn your hand even being in the cooler that long.

When I smoke a boston butt, I will wrap it in tin foil when it comes off the smoker. I also wrap it in clean towels and put it in a small cooler. I can leave it in the cooler for about 3 or 4 hours and still be very hot. I shoot for an internal temps of 190-200 F on the boston butts. I smoke the butts at 200 degrees. I also put 5 charcoal bricketts to get that nice smoke ring. My smoker is an old charcoal converted to an electric. I used the thermostat from an oven of temps control.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We brown ribs on the barbecue and then slow cook them in the big crock pot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love baby back ribs. Haven’t cooked them for years. One friend used to boil first to help cook the fat off then grill. I used to prebake in oven then slap on the grill. I just got rid of my grill. I’ll have to try them in crockpot. I’ve used Sweet Baby Rays bbq sauce for years.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like my ribs to have some bite. I don't want them to fall off the bone.
I use my Weber kettle grill as a smoker.
I put raw ribs in. I never par boil, bake or put in a slow cooker.

After light smoking for 1-2 hours (baby back ribs cook quickly) I move them over the remaining coals to brown up a little bit.
No sauce while smoking or browning up..
I table serve two types of finishing/dipping sauces with BBQ.
A vinegar based spicy sauce and a more traditional tomato mustard type sauce. Neither is sweet by any means.
Spicy and tart they both are.


----------

